# Bolt Action Pen Kits



## Goulss (9 Dec 2012)

Does anyone in the UK stock the bullet pen kits that have a bolt action?

I need some for our Airgun club members.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cornucopia (9 Dec 2012)

Turners retreat stock them


----------



## John. B (10 Dec 2012)

I don't think Turners Retreat sell them, they do sell sell the .308 bullet pen kit but not the bolt action one.

As far as I am aware only Penn State Industries in the USA sell them. The cheapest price for one is $12.95. (That's £8.04 at the current rate.)

And of course you have to add Shipping, import duty, Vat, and customs handling charge on top!

Turners retreat charges £6.65 plus £4.95 shipping, (if it is under £100.00) 

Timberbits sell the .308 bullet kit at the moment $6.50 AUD and $5.00 shipping which equates to £4.24 and £3.26 respectively. 

As it is under the £18. 00 max allowed from outside the EU it also doesn't attract the attention of Customs as does items from the USA.

I have nothing to do with Timberbits other than being a very satisfied customer.

John. B

NB The only downside of items from Australia, it takes at least ten days to get here.


----------



## Neil Farrer (10 Dec 2012)

John,

TR do sell the Bolt Action, they are the only distributor (I believe ) outside the US allowed to stock it as PSI are keeping the pen close to their chest until the initial demand has subsided then they will probably release it to the rest of the world. The Bullet kit from Timberbits, in my opinion is much superior to the bag of bits that you get from PSI, it is a much better engineered kit and the clip is stronger, the rifle points along the pen and not back at the writer meaning with the timberbits pen the rifle stock is the interface with the top of tyhe pen, not the end of the barrel which is obviously weaker and doesn't feel right, the gun pointing in the opposite direction of the pen is just odd! If you order more than $200 then the kit will arrive, if you order on a Thursday, on the Monday morning cost free courtesy of TNT but you will get a love letter from George and the boys at the HMRC.


Neil


----------



## hobbler (11 Dec 2012)

PSI in the US Penn State Industries

or www.043turning.com.au in Australia where I got mine from

I had thought that Axminster sold them but checked yesterday and couldn't find a link at all.


----------



## Neil Farrer (11 Dec 2012)

Try here:

http://www.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/sho ... n-kit.html


----------



## hobbler (14 Dec 2012)

Found out that Pops Shed in Australia also sell the Bolt Action and the 12 gauge shot gun as well.

www.popsshed.com.au


----------



## Goulss (15 Dec 2012)

Thanks for all of the responses guys.

I have emailed some of them for UK delivery costs etc, awaiting responses!

Have a great Xmas and a Woodturningly fantastic 2013.


----------



## andyhornblower (6 Dec 2019)

Hi folks,
I don't think that there is a single UK supplier who *doesn't* supply bolt action kits!!
The only thing to say is caveat emptor, and check the price and delivery charge!!
Regards,

Andy Parker


----------

